# Which tyres ?



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Hymer Exsis on a Ford Transit 2.2 chasis.

Which tyres do I get fitted ?

I prefer Continental, but which ones do I choose, 

Vanco 2, or the more expensive Vanco Camper. (is there really a difference) ?

What pressures should i be running at ?

Cheers Terry


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Terry, there is a mass of information on this site about tyres and pressures. 

My advice is buy the best you can afford, Michellen & Continental are both good, the camper van tyres especially designed for Motorhomes. 

As for tyre pressures, fully load your van, take to a weigh bridge and weigh the load on each axle, the manufacturer of the tyre will then tell you the correct tyre pressures.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

It's a personal choice. Some will say the Vanco's are perfectly OK for a Motorhome, others will say you need the extra sidewall strength in the campers.
I suppose a lot depends on how often your Motorhome will stand idle. If you use it regularly, or at least move it a bit every few days, then the Vanco's should be fine.

All I can say is that our Motorhome has Michelin camping fitted when we bought it and after only 6000 miles, but 5 years old, the sidewalls were cracking so we put vanco's on.
I seem to remember some German motorhome magazine doing a thorough test on all different makes of tyres and Vanco's came out on top.

Continental also responded immediately with the correct pressures to use when I emailed them axle weights, tyre size etc.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you use the van regularly then I would fit the Vanco. They should give a softer ride than the specialist Campers. I have just changed from Continental Vanco Campers to Toyo HO9 and the noise difference is quite amazing, the Toyos are much quieter.

JohnW


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I`ll second the HO9 , just had 4 fitted £386 and they give an
excellent ride

Gary


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Work*

Toyo H09's

They work all-year!

Or

Vreidstein Winters

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I looked into this whole issues some years ago now.

The standard "White van man" tyres have EXACTLY the same speed rating and load carrying capacity index as the "camping" version of the same tyres do.

I can therefore see no advantage whatsoever in fitting the more expensive tyres. the only advantage is more sidewall plies. ( White van man tyres are 8 ply and camping ones are 10) Why are they there?? The standard tyre is rated for the same loading, 8 ply tyres are obviuosly up to the job in the eyes of the manufacturer, who, I would suggest is the REAL expert in the matter. Never see white van man tyres labelled "Do not fit to camper vans" do you??

Has ANYONE on here every suffered from flat spotted tyres on their motorhome as a result of them "only" being 8 ply and the vehicle having been parked up for a long time??

I have a suspicion there is a huge element of "Emporers new clothes" attached to specilaised "camping" tyres. They dont produce them in vast numbers do they ??? 

I have run white van man tyres on many motorhomes (mostly right up agaianst their MAM :roll: ) and I have never had any problem whatsoever and in all my years as a traffic cop I never came across a MH with tyre problems because they were not "camping" ones. 

Save your money and by (decent make) white van man tyres. they are just as good.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ply "rating"*

Hi All,
I agree with the van v camper tyre logic that its the load rating that matters and also the suggestion some time ago that if you inflate van tyres to 80psi when static for weeks/months they also would not "flat"

As for extra "ply's - "ply rating" is just that a rating and not the actual number of "ply's" used in the tyre construction

Back in the day ply refered to the number of cotton "ply's" used yes cotton!

As technology developed and stronger synthetic fibres such as nylon and polyester were introduced, less fabric had to be used for each tyre to achieve the same casing strengths. An 8 ply rating tyre may only have had 4 layers of fabric (piles) but would have the same strength as 8 piles of cotton. Further developing this concept, radial ply truck tyres only have one layer of fabric, which is made up of strands of steel.

For axle weight considerations its the load index of the tyre that needs to be 110% of the max axle load

Regards Ray


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Toyo HO9 great tyre

joe


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for Toyo H09s :thumbleft:


----------

